# Lily. You deserve to be remembered.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:smcry: lily... Those eyes and that smile... :smcry:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Crying


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wake up at 4:30am everyday, that was the first thing I saw. My heart just broke. RIP Sweet sweet Lily.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bless her heart!!! Thank you for making a video in her memory. ;(


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for giving us a glimpse of Lily and allowing us to remember her. RIP sweet girl, run and play at the bridge with all of the other precious babies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet precious baby, she deserved all the love in the world ♥♥♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry: I'm just speechless.:huh: Rest in peace, lovely Lily. We all loved you so and even more seeing you in this video. Love you up in heaven. :wub: Thank you again, Bron.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart:Lily


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I missed the story behind Lilly but my she find peace at the bridge now.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the video and giving this girl love and peace.
I just feel sick thinking of all she has suffered and all could have been prevented with early medical intervention. Her skin definately had the look of a Cushings dog. 
Lily running at the bridge free of pain and able to breath.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the video. I am so sad for Lily:crying:. RIP little angel:smcry:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:crying: So sorry Lily didn't make it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lily's time on earth was not filled with much happiness until the end. She deserved so much more -- but as Edie said, she's now happy at The Bridge.

RIP dear Lily.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

These dear sweet angels so often sacrifice their own lives to try to help some human...sometimes a human who does not merit their love and devotion. But these little dogs are angels who put their mission to save a person above their own lives. If it doesn't work out for the sweet angel, then that angel goes back to the place where she or he is enfolded in light and love. We cry for them, but they are stoic and only see a job to be done. They never fail. They are angels. That is what I believe, from the bottom of my heart. Although I cry for these little darlings, I know that they are ....angels. When they leave the earth they are enfolded in the most powerful love of the universe.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Sylie said:


> These dear sweet angels so often sacrifice their own lives to try to help some human...sometimes a human who does not merit their love and devotion. But these little dogs are angels who put their mission to save a person above their own lives. If it doesn't work out for the sweet angel, then that angel goes back to the place where she or he is enfolded in light and love. We cry for them, but they are stoic and only see a job to be done. They never fail. They are angels. That is what I believe, from the bottom of my heart. Although I cry for these little darlings, I know that they are ....angels. When they leave the earth they are enfolded in the most powerful love of the universe.


Your words took my breath away. I have always felt this just never seen it expressed so eloquently. Your words really comfort me after a very sad day.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:good post - perfect Beautiful post, Sylie!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Poor Lily.... I am guessing this was one of the little pups stuck at OC or LA shelter? Thank you so much for honoring her memory with that video... I am just glad that she is loved by us in this forum, because she obviously wasn't loved by her previous owners... how humans can do this... it really makes me sick...

RIP Lily, I hope you are at peace and in comfort instead of pain...


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Be strong and grieve, my friend Bron. Sweet Lily, RIP. you will always be remembered, you who shared a namevwith my earth angel.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> These dear sweet angels so often sacrifice their own lives to try to help some human...sometimes a human who does not merit their love and devotion. But these little dogs are angels who put their mission to save a person above their own lives. If it doesn't work out for the sweet angel, then that angel goes back to the place where she or he is enfolded in light and love. We cry for them, but they are stoic and only see a job to be done. They never fail. They are angels. That is what I believe, from the bottom of my heart. Although I cry for these little darlings, I know that they are ....angels. When they leave the earth they are enfolded in the most powerful love of the universe.


Tears were brought to my eyes while reading this!! This is one of the most beautiful things I have ever read…


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Bless your heart sweet Lily. May you now rest in peace.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> These dear sweet angels so often sacrifice their own lives to try to help some human...sometimes a human who does not merit their love and devotion. But these little dogs are angels who put their mission to save a person above their own lives. If it doesn't work out for the sweet angel, then that angel goes back to the place where she or he is enfolded in light and love. We cry for them, but they are stoic and only see a job to be done. They never fail. They are angels. That is what I believe, from the bottom of my heart. Although I cry for these little darlings, I know that they are ....angels. When they leave the earth they are enfolded in the most powerful love of the universe.


Just beautiful, Sylvia. And so true.:wub: Reminds me of the book "A Dog's Purpose."


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:smcry:RIP sweet Lilly :wub: we love you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> These dear sweet angels so often sacrifice their own lives to try to help some human...sometimes a human who does not merit their love and devotion. But these little dogs are angels who put their mission to save a person above their own lives. If it doesn't work out for the sweet angel, then that angel goes back to the place where she or he is enfolded in light and love. We cry for them, but they are stoic and only see a job to be done. They never fail. They are angels. That is what I believe, from the bottom of my heart. Although I cry for these little darlings, I know that they are ....angels. When they leave the earth they are enfolded in the most powerful love of the universe.





smlcm said:


> Your words took my breath away. I have always felt this just never seen it expressed so eloquently. Your words really comfort me after a very sad day.


Yes, Sylvia, so beautifully expressed and true. I, too, have always felt the same way. 

I share the story of Lily with friends. And, every time I get to the part where Bronwyne held Lily in her arms ... outside near the jasmine flowers ... I start to cry. Angel Lily passed with love ... in the arms of another angel, Bronwyne.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

RIP Lilly, thank you for honoring her with the video.


----------

